# If Penny was your dog....



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm sorry, I don't know what happened? Can you post the link to the thread?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I bring both guys with me.... but they aren't allowed to graze in the horse field or stalls.... I guess that's easier to prevent than to stop. Neither Jacks nor Bertie are poop eaters.  

If you can keep her mouth off the ground, I'd bring her out with you. I'm sure at this point of her life, both of you love being together best.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Amy, the thread is right below this one. Called Penny poo.

Meg, I would have to keep her tied up because she roams the paddock. I can keep stall doors closed. And then there's the added attraction that we spread the stall cleanings along the rail where we ride to keep the ground from getting so dried out and hard.

I'll take her tomorrow and just tie her up. Most of the time she likes to lay in the shade outside the door and watch the road. She doesn't mind being tied. 

It will make ME sad but she's probably okay with whatever.


----------

